# Do I need to resend my PTE-A scores to DIBP?



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

I have lodged my application for 189 Visa on January 22nd and frontloaded all the documents, so I should be getting a grant within the next couple of weeks (going by the current trend). 

I need a small clarification, though. While I was booking my PTE-A exam back in December, I checked the option to have my scores sent to DIBP. And when I check my Pearson account, it says that my score report was sent to DIBP on January 2nd. But at that point, I hadn't even received an invite. And I have come across a few people who mentioned that the Case Officer asked them to send their scores to DIBP through Pearson, because simply uploading the score report through iMmiAccount wasn't sufficient proof.

I really want to avoid any kind of delays due to the Case Officer asking me for additional information or documents regarding PTE-A, when he/she is allocated. So now, will DIBP be able to process my Visa application based on the score report sent by Pearson before I was even invited, or should I have to resend it now? Or would it be a safe bet if I just resend it anyway?

I'd really appreciate responses from people who got grants after having applied with PTE-A scores. And people who do know about this, are most welcome to answer as well.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Upload the PDF score report to your ImmiAccount anyways

and - again - take a chill pill man


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Upload the PDF score report to your ImmiAccount anyways
> 
> and - again - take a chill pill man


Hehe, thank you! I can't even imagine how many times people have told me to relax! Bad habits die hard, I suppose! 

By the way, I have already uploaded the score report pdf file way back!


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

you are burning your own nerves like a candle from both ends ...... you really need to relax


Btw I am not much different and people keep telling me I need to relax. Easier said than done, I know


----------



## funkyzoom (Nov 4, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> you are burning your own nerves like a candle from both ends ...... you really need to relax
> 
> 
> Btw I am not much different and people keep telling me I need to relax. Easier said than done, I know


You hit the nail right on the head there! Perhaps some of my nervousness has got to do with my extreme eagerness to obtain my grant as quickly as possible, move to Oz and start my life over from scratch!


----------



## dee9999 (Feb 12, 2015)

*PTE A information*



funkyzoom said:


> I have lodged my application for 189 Visa on January 22nd and frontloaded all the documents, so I should be getting a grant within the next couple of weeks (going by the current trend).
> 
> I need a small clarification, though. While I was booking my PTE-A exam back in December, I checked the option to have my scores sent to DIBP. And when I check my Pearson account, it says that my score report was sent to DIBP on January 2nd. But at that point, I hadn't even received an invite. And I have come across a few people who mentioned that the Case Officer asked them to send their scores to DIBP through Pearson, because simply uploading the score report through iMmiAccount wasn't sufficient proof.
> 
> ...


HI Funkyzoom , 

Can you give me some tips/suggestions for PTE - A. What were your prep material for the same.
Also can you suggest if the centre would provide with pen/paper or allow us to take our own?

Thanks
Dee


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey funkyzoom, 

What's the verdict? I'm in the exact same situation as you were. Should I be sending my report to DIBP again? Did you receive your grant as scheduled?


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Look at his signature.
He got the grant just after 3 days of posting this thread. He has landed in Sydney now so guessing by the post timelines it was not requested as he got the grant so soon.



thecrankywallflower said:


> Hey funkyzoom,
> 
> What's the verdict? I'm in the exact same situation as you were. Should I be sending my report to DIBP again? Did you receive your grant as scheduled?


----------



## thecrankywallflower (Aug 4, 2015)

Ahh yes how silly of me, thanks heaps!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

BTW are you in Malaysia. I am in KL too.
DO let me know in case you need any help.

What stage of the VISA application are you on.



thecrankywallflower said:


> Ahh yes how silly of me, thanks heaps!


----------



## Nata7 (Jul 31, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> BTW are you in Malaysia. I am in KL too.
> DO let me know in case you need any help.
> 
> What stage of the VISA application are you on.


Hey, 

Congratulations on your invite and impressive PTE scores.

Would you mind sharing some PTE tips/ strategies for Reading section. 
I was getting 9 for R in IELTS academic, but the highest I got in PTE R was 73


----------



## 6hassan (Jul 6, 2014)

Guy, I need a quick response. I have been asked by the case officer to "contact the PTE test centre to have my test score attributed to enable verification of the results". I have sent the score via the Pearson account. Does that fulfill the requirement? 
Thank you all


----------



## vishnu_cute05 (Jan 25, 2016)

funkyzoom said:


> You hit the nail right on the head there! Perhaps some of my nervousness has got to do with my extreme eagerness to obtain my grant as quickly as possible, move to Oz and start my life over from scratch!


Hi Dude,

Im new to this forum. i m applying for ACS now. 
I was just reading your story for the whole day.
How is your health now?
Get well soon.


----------



## santsu (Aug 14, 2017)

I am paranoid! 
I do not see Send Score button in my PTE page. its is because its been more than 24 months of taking the test and PTE wont let us send score past 24 months. Even the customer care refused to help me. I would like to know if the CO can accept the Reg ID to consider my PTE. given that the PTE is valid for 36 months for applying the NSW190 Visa. I really need some help here. am i in trouble?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

santsu said:


> I am paranoid!
> I do not see Send Score button in my PTE page. its is because its been more than 24 months of taking the test and PTE wont let us send score past 24 months. Even the customer care refused to help me. I would like to know if the CO can accept the Reg ID to consider my PTE. given that the PTE is valid for 36 months for applying the NSW190 Visa. I really need some help here. am i in trouble?


Are you invited already? If yes, is CO allocated?


----------



## santsu (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, Invited, payment made, Uploaded the documents and also CO is allocated.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

santsu said:


> Yes, Invited, payment made, Uploaded the documents and also CO is allocated.


Try dropping an update to DIBP about this by using the "Update US" button. 

Also, would you consider giving PTE again just in case even DIBP request is negated by PTE? Try nagging PTE customer desk. May be they'll find some way to send scores to DIBP


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

*hi*



santsu said:


> I am paranoid!
> I do not see Send Score button in my PTE page. its is because its been more than 24 months of taking the test and PTE wont let us send score past 24 months. Even the customer care refused to help me. I would like to know if the CO can accept the Reg ID to consider my PTE. given that the PTE is valid for 36 months for applying the NSW190 Visa. I really need some help here. am i in trouble?


Hi
I am in a similar situation, how did you managed to send the scores from PTE officially.

Thanks
Pankaj


----------



## Manish Matta (Oct 7, 2015)

batra786 said:


> Hi
> I am in a similar situation, how did you managed to send the scores from PTE officially.
> 
> Thanks
> Pankaj


Exact Same situation. Any Outcome?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

No success.

Sent from my Lenovo A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paramjot Singh (Oct 6, 2016)

I am also having the same situation. Any resolution ?


----------



## batra786 (May 26, 2014)

Anyone got success to send the PTE score which is more than 2 years old?


----------

